# womens health research centers



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

[Moderator's Note: One can reasonably assume that this new endeavor will have applicationto at least fibromyalgia research.]_________________________________________________NATIONAL INSTITUTES OF HEALTHOffice of the Director http://www.nih.gov/icd/od/ Office of Research on Women's Health http://www4.od.nih.gov/orwh/ NIH NEWS RELEASEFOR IMMEDIATE RELEASEMonday, October 28, 2002BETHESDA, MARYLAND -- Eleven new Specialized Centers ofResearch (SCOR) on Sex and Gender Factors AffectingWomen's Health have been established by the NationalInstitutes of Health (NIH) Office of Research on Women'sHealth (ORWH). Funding for the SCOR program will totalapproximately $11 million per year for 5 years. Thespecialized centers are co-funded by the National Instituteof Arthritis and Musculoskeletal and Skin Diseases (NIAMS),the National Institute of Child Health and HumanDevelopment, the National Institute of Diabetes andDigestive and Kidney Diseases, the NationalInstitutes on Drug Abuse, the National Institute ofMental Health, and the National Institute ofEnvironmental Health Sciences, and the Food andDrug Administration. The NIAMS will provide administrativeoversight for the centers."The SCOR initiative marks a great leap forward in theNIH support for multidisciplinary research on women'shealth," said Dr. Vivian W. Pinn, Director of the ORWH."The ORWH frequently partners with NIH Institutes andCenters to support women's health research. This, however,is the first time we have had the resources to take thelead in developing and funding a new research initiativerelating to women's health."The multidisciplinary nature of these centers will provideopportunities for innovative approaches to research on therole of sex- and gender-related health effects. The scopeof research to be undertaken by the SCORs is based on threesources: the Institute of Medicine report, "Exploringthe Biological Contributions to Health: Does Sex Matter?;"the ORWH publication, "An Agenda for Research on Women'sHealth for the 21st Century;" and recommendations ofNIH Institutes and Centers.The SCOR institutions were selected on the basis of havingat least three highly meritorious interdisciplinary researchprojects that explore an important issue related tosex/gender health differences. Individual projects must berelated by a common theme, which encompasses clinical andbasic research. An administrative unit at each institutionoversees coordination of the individual projects.Research priority areas, including mental health,reproductive health, pain disorders, and urinary tracthealth, will be addressed by grantees of this new ORWHinitiative.A list of institutions receiving awards under the SCORprogram, SCOR themes, and the name of the center directoris [shown at the end of this press release and is alsoavailable as a WORD document] at:<http://www.nih.gov/news/pr/oct2002/SCOR_Initiative.doc>.The Office of Research on Women's Health (ORWH) is acomponent of the Office of the Director of theNational Institutes of Health (NIH). The ORWH serves as afocal point for women's health research at NIH bypromoting, stimulating, and supporting efforts to improvethe health of women through biomedical and behavioralresearch. ORWH works in partnership with the NIH institutesand centers to ensure that women's health research is partof the scientific framework at NIH and throughout thescientific community. The NIH is an agency of the U.S.Department of Health and Human Services.##Institutions Receiving NIH Grants Under the New SCOR Initiative: FY2002Emory University: Pharmacology of anti-epileptic and psychotropicmedications during pregnancy and lactation, Zachary Stowe, M.D.Medical University of South Carolina: Role of sex and genderdifferences in substance abuse relapse, Kathleen Brady, M. D., Ph.D.Northwestern University: Genes, androgens and intrauterineenvironment in polycystic ovarian syndrome (PCOS), Andrea Dunaif, M.D.University of California, Los Angeles: Sex and gender factorsin the pathophysiology of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) andinterstitial cystitis (IC), Emeran Mayer, M.D.University of California, San Francisco: Mechanisms underlyingfemale urinary incontinence, Jeanette Brown, M.D.University of Maryland: Sex differences in pain sensitivity,Joel Greenspan, Ph.D.University of Michigan, Ann Arbor: Birth, muscle injury andpelvic floor dysfunction, John DeLancey, M.D.University of Pittsburgh: Genetic and environmental originsof adverse pregnancy outcomes, Gerald Schatten, Ph.D.University of Washington: Mechanisms by which drug transportersalter maternal and fetal drug exposure during pregnancy,Jashvant Unadkat, Ph.D.Washington University: Molecular and epidemiologic basis ofacute and recurrent urinary tract infections (UTI's) in women,Scott Hultgren, Ph.D.Yale University: Sex, stress and cocaine addiction, Rajita Sinha, Ph.D. --------------------------------------------- Too much mail? Try a digest version. See http://www.co-cure.org/digest.htm Send posts to mailto:CO-CURE###listserv.nodak.edu Join or leave the list at http://www.co-cure.org/sub.htm ---------------------------------------------tom


----------

